# Camp Chef pellet grill



## clifflb (Nov 17, 2013)

I am looking to get a pellet grill and I have seen some good things on the new Camp Chef Pellet Grill. Does anyone have experience with this grill?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 17, 2013)

I havent heard anything on it. Hopefully someone around here has


----------



## seenred (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't even know Camp Chef made a pellet pit.  Must be a fairly new product.  I don't know anything about it, but I went and checked it out on their website...looks like it has some cool features.

Red


----------



## clifflb (Dec 20, 2013)

Just ordered a new Camp Chef pellet grill from Amazon.com and will be testing and keeping everyone posted on how everything goes.


----------



## clifflb (Dec 31, 2013)

I received my new Camp Chef pellet grill and have assembled it. I have used it to smoke some sausages and a rack of ribs and they turned out great. The smoker seems to be very frugal when using the smoke setting. I used about 12 lb of pellets for the 1 hr 350dg burn in and the 2 hour smoke for the sausages and the 6 hr smoke for the rack of ribs. It is easy to clean the ashes out, just pull the lever and empty the ash catch pan. This seems to be a quality built grill. It holds temperature very well when using a temp setting and it really smokes on the smoke setting. I would highly recommend this pellet grill to anyone looking for a new grill.


----------



## seenred (Dec 31, 2013)

Clifflb said:


> I received my new Camp Chef pellet grill and have assembled it. I have used it to smoke some sausages and a rack of ribs and they turned out great. The smoker seems to be very frugal when using the smoke setting. I used about 12 lb of pellets for the 1 hr 350dg burn in and the 2 hour smoke for the sausages and the 6 hr smoke for the rack of ribs. It is easy to clean the ashes out, just pull the lever and empty the ash catch pan. This seems to be a quality built grill. It holds temperature very well when using a temp setting and it really smokes on the smoke setting. I would highly recommend this pellet grill to anyone looking for a new grill.


Congrats Cliff!  Welcome to the pellet burner family.  Be sure to show it off with some action pics.  

Red


----------



## fyrefightr (Aug 4, 2014)

Cliff any additional input on your smoker?


----------



## clifflb (Aug 5, 2014)

fyrefightr, I have been using this pellet smoker since I got it last year, and have not had any problems with it. The grill does an excellent job at smoking all types of meat and vegetables. I have done several racks of ribs and a few briskets and other beef roasts. It does a great job  of maintaining good smoke and temperature in a various types of weather, everything from freezing temperatures and snow to rain and 100 Deg. hot weather. It also does a great job on corn on the cob and atomic buffalo turds. I would highly recommend this grill to anyone wanting a good pellet grill at a very reasonable price. I did make one small modification to the grill, added strips of insulation around the top cover to keep the smoke inside better. From one retired military to another, hope you find a good pellet grill and hope this information helps you in your search.

Cliff


----------



## hollywoodgt (Aug 8, 2014)

I posted an inquiry about  this smoker. I really like the ability from what I read, the ability to hold heat also the two temp probes. Haven't seen really any smokers with that set up. Looks like is nice unit. Haven't seen one up close yet. Looks like u felt it was well constructed. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## chipgiii (Feb 23, 2016)

Cliff,

Are you still using the Camp Chef?  Post is from a few years ago, but just reading it now.  Plan on getting a Pellet smoker over the next three weeks and was curious to how you felt now.


----------



## clifflb (Feb 23, 2016)

Chipgiii

Yes, I am still using my Camp Chef pellet grill two to three times a week during the spring, summer and fall and 2 or 3 times a month during the winter. I still love this smoker and have no intentions of replacing it in the future. Hope you find a smoker that satisfies you as much as my Camp Chef has satisfied me. I smoke everything from briskets to turkeys and pork on it. The latest smoking, two weeks ago, was a prime rib roast that turned out just outstanding.. Hope this helps you.


----------



## rileybowler (Feb 23, 2016)

I purchased the model with the stainless steel door and have been very satisfied with my purchase.  I m new to smoking but this unit makes everything so very easy, fire it up set the temperature that you want to cook at plug the into the meat probe into the unit and the meat and you can monitor the temperature of meat by pushing a button and you can set the display to the temperature that you are cooking or the internal temperature of the meat. Another plus iyou do not have to vacuum the ashes out just pull a lever and they empty into a cup turn the cup a quarter turn empty ashes and its done. It seems to hold the cooking temperature well, I don't ha anything bad to say about the unit and the price is great at Outdoor Cooking free shipping and free cover all around good experience. I don't think you can find a better dea


----------

